# Nice photos!!!



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

Just thought i'd share with you some of goat pics!:shades: i was looking on the images and found some of these nice anglo nubianpics so thought i would share:rainbow:

the 5th one is especially for nubian fan cause it looks like one of her goats


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Jocelnlee (Oct 10, 2013)

Good looking crew, is #4 huge or are you tiny?! Lol


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That's what I'm saying!!! Love the color on those 3.....3rd from last


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

me too!:shades:


----------



## kenzie (Sep 22, 2013)

They look great


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Love the little brown guy! Cutie!
What a big buck! I didn't Nubians could get that big.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

LLNkikos said:


> Love the little brown guy! Cutie!
> What a big buck! I didn't Nubians could get that big.


yep thats how nubians can grow:leap:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

Just an FYI...these are images from the web. But they sure are some awesome pics!! I love looking at the different breed images.


----------



## usamagoat (May 2, 2013)

kccjer said:


> Just an FYI...these are images from the web. But they sure are some awesome pics!! I love looking at the different breed images.


I know they are i said i was looking on google images about some anglonubans? duh:rose:


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

usamagoat said:


> I know they are i said i was looking on google images about some anglonubans? duh:rose:


LOL I know you did! But some responses on here indicate that some people thought they were YOUR animals. LOL


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Beautiful Goats! And yes #5 does resemble Dru quite a bit. I love that big buck, that lady does not look short either look at her long legs. My friend has a buck that is at least that big if not bigger though.


----------



## Maggie (Nov 5, 2010)

They are just beautiful!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Gorgeous pics thx for sharing!


----------



## dayofthunder (Aug 23, 2013)

I love the 2nd pic with the cute little tongue. So cute!


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

Beautiful goats.


----------

